# Novice wants to add a memory card



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello all,

First let me say I have close to 0 computer savy.  I have a 5 year old (I think)Compaq Presario model SR1265CL.  With all of the different stuff that's been added over the years it's getting slower and slower.  The other day my Norton anti virus subscription expired and I was advised to install the free AVG.  Install went fine but the P/C is now abit slower yet.

According to my P/C specs, I have 512 MB.  I have never added any addtional RAM to this unit.  Installing an addtional card looks simple and my model has two slots for memory.  My question is since I have 512 MB already installed from the factory, how much should I add?  Looking around on the internet some people say "always add the same as you have".  Would another 512MB be the right way to go, or would buying a 1GB card be the way?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 2, 2009)

That computer supports up to 2gb of memory, 2 x 1gb sticks of pc2700 ddr 333 mhz.  You can get memory such as these.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks.  I want to make sure I understand.  So I have one 512 MB card in the computer and you would recommend that I remove that one and buy and install two 1GB cards?

Thanks again


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 2, 2009)

teddysmith1952 said:


> Thanks.  I want to make sure I understand.  So I have one 512 MB card in the computer and you would recommend that I remove that one and buy and install two 1GB cards?
> 
> Thanks again


Yes, they will therefore run in dual channel mode, and 2gb should be a decent upgrade for that system memory-wise.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you very much.  Do you know of a reliable Ebay seller for something like this?  I'm on a bit of a budget.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 2, 2009)

DDR2 is pretty old and its going to be somewhat difficult to get it for very cheap.


----------



## Cromewell (Jul 2, 2009)

Be careful with ebay and 1GB DDR1 RAM. Make sure anything you buy is low density or there's a good chance it wont work. For 2GB the best price you are likely to see is around $60. Even buying a second 512MB stick should help your system out.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for everyones help.  I just purchased the following thru Newegg.com:

Free 2GB USB drive w/ purchase, while supplies last

pqi POWER Series 2GB (2 x 1GB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 333 (PC 2700) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model MD342GUOE-X2 - Retail
Cas Latency: 2.5
Voltage: 2.5V
Heat Spreader: No
Parts: Lifetime limited
Labor: Lifetime limited 
Model #: MD342GUOE-X2 
Item #: N82E16820141214 
Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy 
  Original Price: $83.99
You Save: $12.00

Your Price:$71.99


----------



## Jamin43 (Jul 3, 2009)

teddysmith1952 said:


> Thank you very much.  Do you know of a reliable Ebay seller for something like this?  I'm on a bit of a budget.



if you go from 512 mb to 2 GB - you will see a very noticable performance difference.  Especially on the net.  Heck, upgrading to 1GB would be noticable but 2 is better. 

FYI - PC3200 (400mhz) can also be used to replace a PC2700 DDR Ram stick.  It'll just run at the lower speed of 333mhz per your MOBO.

The Kingston is fine - but you G-Skill makes some nice memory too - and it's a bit cheaper.  I've used Value Kingston and G-skill for 2 PC's and they all worked just fine.

These G-skill are about 20.00 cheaper than the Kingston listed above and should do a fine job for ya.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231039


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi all,.

Well I received the two each 1 GB cards.  I removed the the exisisting 512MB card and installed the two 1GB cards.  Restarted the computer and things seem just as slow as before.  Hard to tell but certainly not as fast as a month ago.  Do I need to do anything else and is the computer recognizing the new memory?  Thanks all...


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 11, 2009)

Look in system properties to tell.  You can also tell if the bios recognizes the additional memory.  Also, nothing is gonna help your speed if windows is somehow corrupted.  A fresh install may be required if adding additional memory don't help.  If your system is 5 years old and no maintenance has been done on it, it very well could be time for a fresh install.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks John.  Keep in mind I'm as dumb as a brick concerning computers.  Concerning system properties, I right clicked on my Computer and it shows 1.93 GB of ram so I'm assuming it does recognize the new memory.   
Can I do a fresh install of Windows without losing everything?  I don't have a windows CD as it was preloaded when I bought.  How do I do the install?  Thanks a million!

PS:  For what it's worth, I have been receiving the following error message when ever I start windows:

cannot find 'file:///'.  Make sure the path or internet address is correct.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 11, 2009)

Please follow the instructions here in scanning your computer for malware.  

http://www.computerforum.com/131398-important-please-read-before-posting.html

You said you get that message at every bootup, which means at one point in time or you still are infected with malware.  Once you run those 2 programs and provide the logs for us we can help you sort this out.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jul 11, 2009)

Also try the following in addition to scanning your hard drive for malicious software:

Open Start-> Run -> type "MSCONFIG" and press enter (If you are using Windows Vista Start -> Programs ->Accessories-> Run).  Go into Startup and find programs that you do not use or do not want starting up when you boot your computer and un-check them.  This will make your start up faster.  (Be wary unchecking everything, some things you actually do need for Windows to operate properly).

Also, RAM are called "RAM modules" or "RAM sticks" not RAM cards.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

johnb35 said:


> Please follow the instructions here in scanning your computer for malware.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/131398-important-please-read-before-posting.html
> 
> You said you get that message at every bootup, which means at one point in time or you still are infected with malware.  Once you run those 2 programs and provide the logs for us we can help you sort this out.



Hello John,

I have now run the Malwarebytes and have created the log.  I have also run the Hijackthis as well.  When I try to copy and paste on this thread, it says the file is to large.  Yikes!  Any suggestions.   Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

Try posting it as 2 posts instead of just one, or you can attach the logs to the post.


----------



## Russian777 (Jul 12, 2009)

damn his ram is expensive. Might as well be ddr3


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi John,

Here we go.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.38
Database version: 2407
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

7/11/2009 8:27:43 AM
mbam-log-2009-07-11 (08-27-42).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 194769
Time elapsed: 25 minute(s), 46 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 2
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 2
Folders Infected: 95
Files Infected: 488

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Ext\Stats\{343ce214-9998-4b21-a151-ffe970167297} (Rogue.Installer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WUSN.1 (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\AntiVirusDisableNotify (Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\FirewallDisableNotify (Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
C:\Program Files\Seekmo (Adware.180Solutions) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\Starware (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\contexts (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\images (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\SimpleUpdate (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\BrowserSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\EbayKeyword (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\EbaySearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\ErrorSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Games (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Horoscopes (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Layouts (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Manager (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Movies (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Reference (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\RelatedSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\ScreensaversMarketingSitePager (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\SearchAssistPlus (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\SearchMatch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Toolbar (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\ToolbarLogo (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\ToolbarSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\TravelSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Weather (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\BrowserSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\EbayKeyword (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\EbaySearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\ErrorSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Games (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Horoscopes (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Layouts (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Manager (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Movies (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Reference (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\RelatedSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\ScreensaversMarketingSitePager (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\SearchAssistPlus (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\SearchMatch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Toolbar (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\ToolbarLogo (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\ToolbarSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\TravelSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Weather (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\BrowserSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\EbayKeyword (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\EbaySearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\ErrorSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Games (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Horoscopes (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Layouts (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Manager (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Movies (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Reference (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\RelatedSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\ScreensaversMarketingSitePager (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\SearchAssistPlus (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\SearchMatch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Toolbar (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\ToolbarLogo (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\ToolbarSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\TravelSearch (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Weather (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\SideFind (Adware.ISTBar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\RXToolBar (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\graphics (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\HTML (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWay (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\History (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Settings (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\Application Data\Zango (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\IESkins (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\HostOI (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\HostOI\dynamic (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\HostOI\static (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\HostOL (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\HostOL\dynamic (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\HostOL\static (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\TooltipXML (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\ustat (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\1 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
c:\WINDOWS\cpnprt2.cid (Adware.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\system32\cpnprt2.cid (Adware.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\Seekmo\seekmoau.dat (Adware.180Solutions) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\Seekmo\seekmo_gdf.dat (Adware.180Solutions) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\Seekmo\seekmo_kyf.dat (Adware.180Solutions) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\Starware\brand.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\Starware\StarwareConfig.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\ebaykeyword.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\ebaykeyword.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\ebaysearch.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\ebaysearch.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\FindIt.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\FindItHot.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\findithotxp.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\finditxp.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\Highlight.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\HighlightHot.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\highlighthotxp.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\highlightxp.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\horoscopes.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\logo.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\logoxp.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\Reference.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\ReferenceHot.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\referencehotxp.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\referencexp.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\Weather.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\weatherhotxp.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\buttons\weatherxp.png (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\contexts\error.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\contexts\related.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\contexts\travel.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\images\clear.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\images\nclear.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\images\ncloudy.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\images\npcloud.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\images\walertXP.bmp (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\simpleupdate\ProductMessagingConfig. xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\simpleupdate\ProductMessagingConfig. xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\simpleupdate\SimpleUpdateConfig.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\simpleupdate\SimpleUpdateConfig.xml. backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\simpleupdate\TimerManagerConfig.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Starware\simpleupdate\TimerManagerConfig.xml. backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\browsersearch\BrowserSearch.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\browsersearch\BrowserSearch.xml.back up (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\ebaykeyword\EbayKeywordOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\ebaykeyword\EbayKeywordOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\ebaysearch\EbaySearchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\ebaysearch\EbaySearchOptions.xml.bac kup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\errorsearch\ErrorSearchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\errorsearch\ErrorSearchOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Games\GamesOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Games\GamesOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\horoscopes\HoroscopesOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\horoscopes\HoroscopesOptions.xml.bac kup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Layouts\PreferencesLayout.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Layouts\PreferencesLayout.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Layouts\ToolbarLayout.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Layouts\ToolbarLayout.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Layouts\WeatherLayout.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Layouts\WeatherLayout.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Manager\ManagerOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Manager\ManagerOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Movies\MoviesOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Movies\MoviesOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\reference\ReferenceOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\reference\ReferenceOptions.xml.backu p (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\relatedsearch\RelatedSearchOptions.x ml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\relatedsearch\RelatedSearchOptions.x ml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\screensaversmarketingsitepager\Scree nsaversMarketingSitePagerOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\screensaversmarketingsitepager\Scree nsaversMarketingSitePagerOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\searchassistplus\SearchAssistPlusOpt ions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\searchassistplus\SearchAssistPlusOpt ions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\searchmatch\SearchMatchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\searchmatch\SearchMatchOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Toolbar\TBProductsOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Toolbar\TBProductsOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\toolbarlogo\ToolbarLogoOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\toolbarlogo\ToolbarLogoOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\toolbarsearch\ToolbarSearchOptions.x ml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\toolbarsearch\ToolbarSearchOptions.x ml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\travelsearch\TravelSearchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\travelsearch\TravelSearchOptions.xml .backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Weather\AlertArchive.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Weather\AlertArchive.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Weather\WeatherOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\application data\Starware\Weather\WeatherOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\browsersearch\BrowserSearch.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\browsersearch\BrowserSearch.xml.back up (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\ebaykeyword\EbayKeywordOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\ebaykeyword\EbayKeywordOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\ebaysearch\EbaySearchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\ebaysearch\EbaySearchOptions.xml.bac kup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\errorsearch\ErrorSearchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\errorsearch\ErrorSearchOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Games\GamesOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Games\GamesOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\horoscopes\HoroscopesOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\horoscopes\HoroscopesOptions.xml.bac kup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Layouts\PreferencesLayout.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Layouts\PreferencesLayout.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Layouts\ToolbarLayout.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Layouts\ToolbarLayout.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Manager\ManagerOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Manager\ManagerOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Movies\MoviesOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Movies\MoviesOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\reference\ReferenceOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\reference\ReferenceOptions.xml.backu p (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\relatedsearch\RelatedSearchOptions.x ml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\relatedsearch\RelatedSearchOptions.x ml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\screensaversmarketingsitepager\Scree nsaversMarketingSitePagerOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\screensaversmarketingsitepager\Scree nsaversMarketingSitePagerOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\searchassistplus\SearchAssistPlusOpt ions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\searchassistplus\SearchAssistPlusOpt ions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\searchmatch\SearchMatchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\searchmatch\SearchMatchOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Toolbar\TBProductsOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Toolbar\TBProductsOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\toolbarlogo\ToolbarLogoOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\toolbarlogo\ToolbarLogoOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\toolbarsearch\ToolbarSearchOptions.x ml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\toolbarsearch\ToolbarSearchOptions.x ml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\travelsearch\TravelSearchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\travelsearch\TravelSearchOptions.xml .backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Weather\AlertArchive.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Weather\WeatherOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Starware\Weather\WeatherOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\browsersearch\BrowserSearch.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\browsersearch\BrowserSearch.xml.back up (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\ebaykeyword\EbayKeywordOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\ebaykeyword\EbayKeywordOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\ebaysearch\EbaySearchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\ebaysearch\EbaySearchOptions.xml.bac kup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\errorsearch\ErrorSearchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\errorsearch\ErrorSearchOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Games\GamesOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Games\GamesOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\horoscopes\HoroscopesOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\horoscopes\HoroscopesOptions.xml.bac kup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Layouts\PreferencesLayout.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Layouts\PreferencesLayout.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Layouts\ToolbarLayout.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Layouts\ToolbarLayout.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Manager\ManagerOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Manager\ManagerOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Movies\MoviesOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Movies\MoviesOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\reference\ReferenceOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\reference\ReferenceOptions.xml.backu p (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\relatedsearch\RelatedSearchOptions.x ml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\relatedsearch\RelatedSearchOptions.x ml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\screensaversmarketingsitepager\Scree nsaversMarketingSitePagerOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\screensaversmarketingsitepager\Scree nsaversMarketingSitePagerOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\searchassistplus\SearchAssistPlusOpt ions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\searchassistplus\SearchAssistPlusOpt ions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\searchmatch\SearchMatchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\searchmatch\SearchMatchOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Toolbar\TBProductsOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Toolbar\TBProductsOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\toolbarlogo\ToolbarLogoOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\toolbarlogo\ToolbarLogoOptions.xml.b ackup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\toolbarsearch\ToolbarSearchOptions.x ml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\toolbarsearch\ToolbarSearchOptions.x ml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\travelsearch\TravelSearchOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\travelsearch\TravelSearchOptions.xml .backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Weather\AlertArchive.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Weather\WeatherOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\application data\Starware\Weather\WeatherOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\SideFind\sfexd001 (Adware.ISTBar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\CacheCatolog.rx (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CT (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTads_addynamix_com_creative _2-2129078-5-18628-28005-1115055546NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_compose_type=r&curmbox=F000000001&a=231b705717 3be330ba941e743b2e03ab&msg=MSG1115346274_3&start=1 420013&len=26568&curmbox=F000000001&a=231b7057173b e330ba941e743b2e03abNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_compose_type=r&curmbox=F000000001&a=55ab65ebdc cdf67696ebec505b024e07&msg=MSG1115343669_17&start= 983810&len=18327&curmbox=F000000001&a=55ab65ebdccd f67696ebec505b024e07NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_compose_type=r&curmbox=F000000001&a=6cf70b3ee4 cb5c55c8c241e2cc3b796d&msg=MSG1114989428_12&start= 839938&len=13268&curmbox=F000000001&a=6cf70b3ee4cb 5c55c8c241e2cc3b796dNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_compose_type=r&curmbox=F000000001&a=a23affc7e2 cba47a2f2efcd971af3499&msg=MSG1115090793_47&start= 364567&len=13304&curmbox=F000000001&a=a23affc7e2cb a47a2f2efcd971af3499NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_compose_type=r&curmbox=F000000001&a=c6dd522d37 8292851eaee7a46b3a781e&msg=MSG1114970074_5&start=5 09098&len=28720&curmbox=F000000001&a=c6dd522d37829 2851eaee7a46b3a781eNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_compose_type=r&curmbox=F000000001&a=c98ff268bf 61c37943244970d3390bbb&msg=MSG1115037985_6&start=3 82331&len=13422&curmbox=F000000001&a=c98ff268bf61c 37943244970d3390bbbNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_compose_type=r&curmbox=F000000005&a=9b45dc14df b499a439f01c4db3d4d1ea&msg=MSG1114970760_11&start= 537818&len=13355&curmbox=F000000005&a=9b45dc14dfb4 99a439f01c4db3d4d1eaNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_getmsg_msg=MSG1114946091_8&start=388462&len=14 213&imgsafe=n&curmbox=F000000001&a=a4eed43168947f6 d2f0cdb04775f7585NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_getmsg_msg=MSG1114970760_11&start=537818&len=1 3355&imgsafe=n&curmbox=F000000005&a=9b45dc14dfb499 a439f01c4db3d4d1eaNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_getmsg_msg=MSG1114989428_12&start=839938&len=1 3268&imgsafe=n&curmbox=F000000001&a=6cf70b3ee4cb5c 55c8c241e2cc3b796dNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_getmsg_msg=MSG1115037985_6&start=382331&len=13 422&imgsafe=n&curmbox=F000000001&a=c98ff268bf61c37 943244970d3390bbbNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_getmsg_msg=MSG1115060959_7&start=344920&len=44 28&msgread=1&imgsafe=n&curmbox=F000000005&a=01830e f7e23fddab97512ed44f08347aNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_getmsg_msg=MSG1115090793_47&start=364567&len=1 3304&imgsafe=n&curmbox=F000000001&a=a23affc7e2cba4 7a2f2efcd971af3499NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_premail_4096NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTby24fd_bay24_hotmail_msn_c om_cgi-bin_premail_8309NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTcgi_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAPI_ dll_ViewItem&category=40033&item=3972726885&rd=1NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTcgi_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAPI_ dll_ViewItem&category=40033&item=3972879457&rd=1NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTcgi_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAPI_ dll_ViewItem&rd=1&item=3971667836&ssPageName=STRK_ MESE_ITNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTcgi_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAPI_ dll_ViewItem&rd=1&item=3972117173&ssPageName=STRK_ MESE_ITNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTcontact_ebay_com_ws_eBayIS API_dll_ShowCoreAskSellerQuestion&requested=vf467& iid=3972723163&frm=284&redirect=0&SSPageName=PageA skSellerQuestion_VINC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_LeaveFeedbackShow&item=3971092310&transac tID=0&useridto=bobbisoxer1230&ssPageName=STRK_MESO _LFNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_LeaveFeedbackShow&item=3971257806&transac tID=0&useridto=vf467&ssPageName=STRK_MEWN_LFNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_LeaveFeedbackShow&item=3971258923&transac tID=0&useridto=vf467&ssPageName=STRK_MEWN_LFNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_LeaveFeedbackShow&item=3971259497&transac tID=0&useridto=vf467&ssPageName=STRK_MEWN_LFNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_LeaveFeedbackShow&item=3971264623&transac tID=0&useridto=vf467&ssPageName=STRK_MEWN_LFNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_LeaveFeedbackShow&item=3971266283&transac tID=0&useridto=vf467&ssPageName=STRK_MEWN_LFNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_LeaveFeedbackShow&item=3971267695&transac tID=0&useridto=vf467&ssPageName=STRK_MEWN_LFNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_LeaveFeedbackShow&item=3971522373&transac tID=0&useridto=vf467&ssPageName=STRK_MEWN_LFNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_LeaveFeedbackShow&item=3971523487&transac tID=0&useridto=vf467&ssPageName=STRK_MEWN_LFNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTfeedback_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_ViewFeedback&userid=4663donna&item=396113 5624&iid=3961135624&frm=1883&ssPageName=STRK_MESO_ UIDNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTloginnet_passport_com_logo ut_srf__lang=EN&lc=1033&id=2&ru=http%3a%2f%2fwww%2 emsn%2ecom&dontall=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTlogin_tracking101_com_ez_a tsvaprktno_&dp=78244&l=0&p=0NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTnews_yahoo_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3971669322&co_p artnerid=&quantity=1&maxbid=76_95&placebid=Bid+Aga in+%3ENC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972549887&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972710343&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972712975&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972721839&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972722516&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972723866&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972725590&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972726301&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972726885&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972865822&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972873485&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972874181&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972874899&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972877287&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3972880091&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3973438872&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3973441771&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3973446950&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3973449083&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&item=3973449857&fb=1 &co_partnerid=&maxbid=NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1070372516&co_partnerid=&item=3972552334&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=9_87NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1133879425&co_partnerid=&item=3972871364&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=30_59NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1139733167&co_partnerid=&item=3972877948&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=15_75NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-133564406&co_partnerid=&item=3972726885&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=11_56NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-142211610&co_partnerid=&item=3972869291&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=8_59NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1444933685&co_partnerid=&item=3972721839&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=23_99NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1491532325&co_partnerid=&item=3972725590&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=16_52NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1718082736&co_partnerid=&item=3973446950&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=8_96NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1754962523&co_partnerid=&item=3972868581&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=9_30NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-189249127&co_partnerid=&item=3972722516&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=21_56NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1903206428&co_partnerid=&item=3972710343&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=6_56NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1908376580&co_partnerid=&item=3972709618&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=6_85NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-1979471184&co_partnerid=&item=3973448595&fb=1&user =teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=8_89NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-218307839&co_partnerid=&item=3972873485&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=7_56NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-397809133&co_partnerid=&item=3972556471&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=24_60NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-541383604&co_partnerid=&item=3972723866&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=20_90NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-740324504&co_partnerid=&item=3972880091&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=10_59NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-783969222&co_partnerid=&item=3973440129&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=15_98NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-870122880&co_partnerid=&item=3972721268&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=36_99NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-909745857&co_partnerid=&item=3973447493&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=8_80NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-955406138&co_partnerid=&item=3972865822&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=10_98NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-966640987&co_partnerid=&item=3973449857&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=15_89NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=-994161482&co_partnerid=&item=3972723163&fb=1&user= teddysmith1952&offerToken=&maxbid=21_96NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=1093037649&co_p artnerid=&item=3972547964&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=9_03NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=1191111248&co_p artnerid=&item=3972553051&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=9_65NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=1527407121&co_p artnerid=&item=3972549887&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=15_45NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=1591064581&co_p artnerid=&item=3972556895&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=21_80NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=1706173741&co_p artnerid=&item=3972712975&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=9_79NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=1720106755&co_p artnerid=&item=3973450634&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=12_50NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=1834278801&co_p artnerid=&item=5577281967&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=55_58NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=1919523556&co_p artnerid=&item=3972556470&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=6_39NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=2064248422&co_p artnerid=&item=3972548451&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=9_06NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=2118973638&co_p artnerid=&item=3973449083&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952 &offerToken=&maxbid=15_89NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=355759069&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972877287&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=15_95NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=586453342&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972551228&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=14_92NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=615678479&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972869901&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=8_45NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=661795390&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3973439583&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=15_90NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=670177334&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3973438872&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=15_45NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=695731983&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972551705&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=12_90NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=713092036&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972725057&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=16_99NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=727033178&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972547467&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=8_89NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=737815749&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972134815&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=35_86NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=746754178&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3973441771&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=6_80NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=828035281&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972554907&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=9_58NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=956678062&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972550778&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=14_62NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=96389413&co_par tnerid=&item=3973445352&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952&o fferToken=&maxbid=8_89NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CToffer_ebay_com_ws_eBayISAP I_dll_MfcISAPICommand=MakeBid&uiid=999414285&co_pa rtnerid=&item=3972875641&fb=1&user=teddysmith1952& offerToken=&maxbid=21_78NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTpayments_ebay_com_ws_eBayI SAPI_dll_UnifiedCheckoutSellerUpdateDetails&itemid =3971608508&transId=0&ssPageName=STRK_MESO_INVNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTsuite101_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_amazon_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_americafirst_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_apologeticspress_org_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_dumaurier_org_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_ebay_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_education_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_family_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_freetranslation_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_games_com (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_hdpatios_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_hotmail_msn_com_toobus y_html_s=BAY0-LC2-039NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_imdb_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_imdb_com_name_nm000047 7_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_imdb_com_name_nm000054 7_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_imdb_com_name_nm000070 2_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_imdb_com_name_nm000149 9_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_imdb_com_name_nm008531 2_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_imdb_com_name_nm085158 2_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_imdb_com_title_tt03717 24_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_infoplease_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_infoplease_com_diction ary_html (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_mervyns_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_movies_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_msn_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_netflix_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_padrepio_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_partypoker_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_paypal_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_pondsonline_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_rollingstone_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_search_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_story_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_weather_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_welivetogether_com_mai n_htm_id=ren7NC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_worldcatlibraries_org_ wcpa_ow_0cc713f49976019da19afeb4da09e526_htmlNC (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\Cache\CTwww_yahoo_com_ (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\graphics\additional.gif (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\graphics\additional_active.gif (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\graphics\background.jpg (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\graphics\blue_hr_horz.GIF (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\graphics\gray_hr_horz.GIF (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\graphics\thumbtack.gif (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\graphics\thumbtack_active.gif (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\graphics\thumbtack_click.gif (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\HTML\content.htm (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\rxtoolbar\HTML\main.htm (Adware.RXToolbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MY2NS.EXE (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYWAYPLUGINPROXY.CLASS (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\PARTNER.BMP (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\PARTNER.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\PARTNER2.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\PARTNER3.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\PARTNER4.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\PARTNER5.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\PARTNER6.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\00026930 (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\01F6F8DD (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\3FD1A040.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\3FD1EBEF.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\3FD214C4.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\files.ini (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\History\search (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Settings\prevcfg.htm (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\1.sdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\1066422.sdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\1208362.sdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\2286021.sdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\2286033.sdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\3340762.sdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\625696.sdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\667415.sdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\domains.txt (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\11637 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\11997 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\12457 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\13546 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\15039 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\1670 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\1907 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\25469 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\27414 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\32148 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\33697 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\3416 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\34952 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\35047 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\41824 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\42208 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\4382 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\456535 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\46236 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\46707 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\48472 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\54660 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\551747 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\5535 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\58197 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\59913 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\61779 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\61795 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\625325 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\627072 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\64495 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\64517 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\65770 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\67215 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\70469 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\74398 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\744816 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\74777 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\748176 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\748893 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\751209 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\79246 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\86739 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\93899 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\93934 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\tooltipxml\95777 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\dynamic\ustat\35be.dat (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\btntrans.idx (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\btntrans1.dat (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\buttondir.txt (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\components.cdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\cursors.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\default.cdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_511745-514279.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_bidzC_ZT_IE-ca.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_bidzC_ZT_IE-us.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_categorize. mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_comparison. mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_explorer-Mails.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_explorer-people.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_favorites.m nu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_Games.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_Hide.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_hotbarcom.m nu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_Hotmail.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_hsskin.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_jemster.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_jemsterie.m nu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_jemsteruk.m nu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_jobsearch.m nu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_Mails.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_MobileSidew alk.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_new.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_premium.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_reun.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_ringtones.m nu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_SearchBoxTr apper.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_searchfor.m nu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_searchgo.mn u (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_weather.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Default_yellowpages .mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\d_icons_buttons_100 0.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\d_icons_buttons_200 0.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\d_icons_buttons_300 0.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\d_icons_buttons_bar .res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\d_icons_buttons_bba r1.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\d_icons_buttons_log os.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\d_icons_buttons_oth er.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\d_icons_weather.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\email-def-511724-548964.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\email-def-511724-9595.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\email-t1-bg.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\icons2.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\ie_games_icon.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\ie_video.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\keywords.idx (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\keywords1.dat (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\layout.cdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\linkpathlegal.txt (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\progress.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\sales_buttons.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\s_icons_buttons.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\t2_bg.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\theweb.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\top7.cdf (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\Top7_theweb.mnu (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\tsd_bg.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\zango_btn.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\2\zango_ie_menu.res (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\BtnTrans.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\BtnTrans1.xi p (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\buttondir.xi p (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\cursors.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\default.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\d_icons_butt ons_1000.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\d_icons_butt ons_2000.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\d_icons_butt ons_3000.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\d_icons_butt ons_bar.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\d_icons_butt ons_bbar1.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\d_icons_butt ons_logos.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\d_icons_butt ons_other.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\d_icons_weat her.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\email-t1-bg.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\icons2.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\ie_games_ico n.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\ie_video.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\keywords.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\keywords1.xi p (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\layout.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\linkpathlega l.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\progress.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\sales_button s.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\samplegroups 2.txt (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\samplegroups 2.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\s_icons_butt ons.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\t2_bg.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\top7.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\tsd_bg.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\zango_btn.xi p (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's\application data\Zango\v3.0\Zango\static\DownLoad\zango_ie_men u.xip (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:15:07 AM, on 7/12/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNo tifier.exe
C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe
C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\palstart.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/...ch/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TY...rio&pf=desktop
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: ALOT Toolbar - {5AA2BA46-9913-4dc7-9620-69AB0FA17AE7} - C:\Program Files\alot\bin\alot.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Easy Photo Print - {9421DD08-935F-4701-A9CA-22DF90AC4EA6} - C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Easy Photo Print\EPTBL.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\ swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy Photo Print - {9421DD08-935F-4701-A9CA-22DF90AC4EA6} - C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Easy Photo Print\EPTBL.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX500] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2K 1.EXE /P24 "EPSON Stylus Photo RX500" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus Photo RX500"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Media Codec Update Service] C:\Program Files\Essentials Codec Pack\WECPUpdate.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNo tifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Universal Installer] "C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" /fromrun /starthidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON NX300 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIE JA.EXE /FU "C:\DOCUME~1\Jim's\LOCALS~1\Temp\E_S8A.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Software] "C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" /ini "uinstaller.ini" /fromrun /starthidden
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2218385644-1888872791-1663132888-1010\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Denise's')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2218385644-1888872791-1663132888-1010\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'Denise's')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2218385644-1888872791-1663132888-1010\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNo tifier.exe (User 'Denise's')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2218385644-1888872791-1663132888-1010\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet (User 'Denise's')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: MiniEYE-MiniREAD Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Infinite Mind LC\eyeQ\ARLaunch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: palstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsu...?1246389110178
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/ge...sh/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D4323BF2-006A-4440-A2F5-27E3E7AB25F8} - http://a532.g.akamai.net/f/532/6712/.../installer.exe
O16 - DPF: {DA80E089-4648-43D5-93B4-7F37917084E6} (CacheManager.CacheManagerCtrl) - http://www.candystand.com/assets/act...cheManager.CAB
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec RemoteAssist - Symantec, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Support Controls\ssrc.exe

--
End of file - 12136 bytes


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

Much better, thank you.  Please do another hijackthis scan and place a check next to these items and then click on fix checked at the bottom.

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: ALOT Toolbar - {5AA2BA46-9913-4dc7-9620-69AB0FA17AE7} - C:\Program Files\alot\bin\alot.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)

Also please run combofix, get it here and post the log file it creates at the end.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok John.  I went back to HijackThis and fixed the 4 items you requested.  I'm having problems downloading the Combofix.  I went to the bleeping link you provided and it gave me three choices to download the combofix.  The first gave me a error message that it may be broken, the other two directed me to a spyware site in spanish.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like you are still infected with a browser hijacker.  Can you download it from a noninfected computer and transfer it to yours using a usb flashdrive?


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

My daughter just got her new laptop out.  We'll give it a whirl..


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

My daughter get's the same thing.  The bleepingcomputer says web page cannot be found and the other two in spanish.  Can you try and see if you get the same thing?  Thanks


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

Clarification.  My daughter has a brand new high powered laptop and uses my comcast internet via a router.  If my browser has been hijacked that wouldn't affect her would it?  Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, thats weird.  It seems the links are corrupt now.  I'll try and see if I can find a download that works.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, I found the combofix.exe thru another site called "plunder.com".  I hope it is a safe site!  Here is the log it created:


"Jim's" - 2009-07-12 11:05:54    Service Pack 2  
ComboFix 07-05.27.BV - Running from: "C:\Documents and Settings\Jim's\Desktop\"


((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


"C:\DOCUME~1\Jim's\APPLIC~1\Install.dat"
"C:\Program Files\quick links\Uninst.log"
"C:\setup.exe"
"C:\Program Files\quick links"
"C:\Program Files\strcodec"


(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Drivers/Services   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


-------\LEGACY_NWSAPAGENT
-------\nm
-------\NwSapAgent


(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2009-06-12 to 2009-07-12  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


2009-07-12 09:47	38,160	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2009-07-12 09:47	19,096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2009-07-11 16:54	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\Starware
2009-07-11 16:54	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\SideFind
2009-07-11 16:54	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\Seekmo
2009-07-11 16:54	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\RXToolBar
2009-07-11 16:54	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\MyWay
2009-07-11 16:54	<DIR>	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Jim's\APPLIC~1\Starware
2009-07-11 16:54	<DIR>	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Denise's\APPLIC~1\Starware
2009-07-11 16:54	<DIR>	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Starware
2009-07-11 08:46	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2009-07-11 07:23	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-07-11 07:23	<DIR>	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Jim's\APPLIC~1\Malwarebytes
2009-07-11 07:23	<DIR>	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Malwarebytes
2009-07-10 06:45	3,448,832	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Jim's\ntuser.dat
2009-07-10 06:45	3,448,832	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\Jim's\ntuser.dat
2009-07-10 06:45	3,047,424	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\Denise's\ntuser.dat
2009-07-10 06:45	237,568	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\ntuser.dat
2009-07-01 12:50	<DIR>	d--h-----	C:\$AVG8.VAULT$
2009-07-01 11:32	335,752	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2009-07-01 11:32	11,952	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\avgrsstx.dll
2009-07-01 11:32	108,552	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2009-07-01 11:32	<DIR>	d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Avg
2009-07-01 11:32	<DIR>	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\AVG Security Toolbar
2009-07-01 11:31	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\AVG
2009-07-01 11:31	<DIR>	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\avg8
2009-07-01 11:09	262,144	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\TREVOR~1\NTUSER.DAT
2009-07-01 11:08	262,144	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\FORRES~1\NTUSER.DAT
2009-07-01 11:08	262,144	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\APPLIC~1\NTUSER.DAT
2009-06-30 13:13	<DIR>	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\McAfee
2009-06-17 13:02	<DIR>	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Denise's\APPLIC~1\OpenOffice.org


((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2009-07-11 23:54:51	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-07-02 09:08:28	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\WinAce
2009-07-02 08:01:41	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT
2009-07-02 08:01:35	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII
2009-06-30 20:05:13	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2009-06-30 20:04:26	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Jamdat
2009-06-30 20:04:01	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Kodak
2009-06-30 20:03:44	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Kodak
2009-06-30 19:48:01	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Jim's\APPLIC~1\Symantec
2009-06-28 22:22:45	4,013	-c--a-w	C:\WINDOWS\viassary-hp.reg
2009-06-24 00:37:41	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\PartyGaming
2009-06-10 00:27:04	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Jim's\APPLIC~1\ImgBurn


((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}=C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll [2007-05-30 14:18]
{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll [2008-06-11 22:33]
{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}=C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll [2009-07-01 11:32]
{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}=C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll [2006-10-31 13:33]
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll [2009-01-01 13:13]
{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll [2006-08-31 20:33]
{9421DD08-935F-4701-A9CA-22DF90AC4EA6}=C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Easy Photo Print\EPTBL.dll [2008-04-02 13:24]
{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}=C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll [2009-06-14 16:07]
{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}=C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll [2009-06-12 21:28]
{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}=C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll [2009-06-16 11:36]
{BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0}=C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll [2006-09-27 17:45]
{C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E}=C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll [2009-04-27 16:53]
{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll [2009-01-01 13:12]
{E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE}=C:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll [2005-05-04 11:46]
{E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C}=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll [2009-01-01 13:13]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"VTTimer"="VTTimer.exe" [2004-03-26 21:07 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe]
"AlcxMonitor"="ALCXMNTR.EXE" []
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" []
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2006-09-12 01:58]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-01-01 13:13]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-06-12 02:38]
"Media Codec Update Service"="C:\Program Files\Essentials Codec Pack\WECPUpdate.exe" [2009-01-25 11:17]
"@"="" []
"ArcSoft Connection Service"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe" [2009-04-29 16:38]
"AVG8_TRAY"="C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe" [2009-07-01 11:31]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-03 14:00]
"MSMSGS"="C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [2004-08-04 08:06]
"swg"="C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-07-16 19:00]
"Universal Installer"="C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" [2008-03-18 14:50]
"Desktop Software"="C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" [2008-03-18 14:50]

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"msnmsgr"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\avgrsstarter]
avgrsstx.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost *netsvcs*


********************************************************************

catchme 0.3.692 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-07-12 11:12:54
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0


********************************************************************

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Services\JavaQuickStarterService]
"ImagePath"="\"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe\" -service -config \"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\jqs.conf\""

Completion time: 2009-07-12 11:14:47 - machine was rebooted
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 2009-07-12 11:14

	--- E O F ---


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you tell me the file size of combofix?  It should be around 2.98mb.  I went to the page you said and the file size there is only 1.04 mb.  Therefore, i wouldn't trust it as an official updated file.  You most likely will have to wait until those 3 links gets fixed.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

John,

My computer suddenly has become much much faster.  Faster than it's been in years.  Are we making a breaktrough?  Can't thank you enough!   Jim


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure how to determine the file size...


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

Right click on the file you downloaded and click on properties.  Look on the general tab for file size.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

The combofix log file I saved to my desktop shows a file size of 8.09 KB


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

Not the log file but the actual file you downloaded to run combofix.  I need that file size.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

So far my computer speed has increased dramatically but after reboot, I'm still getting the message "cannot find'file:///'.  Make sure the path or internet address is correct"


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

Is this it?

COMBOFIX[1].EXE-129AF292.pf      File size 41.1 KB


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

teddysmith1952 said:


> So far my computer speed has increased dramatically but after reboot, I'm still getting the message "cannot find'file:///'.  Make sure the path or internet address is correct"



Type "msconfig" without the quotes in the run box in the start menu.  click ok, when the page loads up click on the startup tab.  Look through the list to find the offending file that it can't find at bootup and uncheck it.  Uncheck anything else you don't want running at bootup. click ok, click apply.  restart the computer and see if you still get the message.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

The combofix downloads are working again please use one of the links in this page to download the newest version and rescan your system please and post the log that it displays.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks John.  I noticed that as well and tried to do a re-scan.  This time I received a message that the combofix scan ran into my AVG anti virus and stated it could cause damage unless I disabled it and did I want to continue anyway.  I went thru my AVG and could not find a way to disable but, I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer with P/C's.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just run it without disabling avg.  I've tried disabling it and it still says its active.  And i'm not uninstalling it just to run combofix.  i've never run into any problems.  Run it and lets see the new log.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok this is crazy.  I tried to re-scan and I ignored the request to disable my anti virus.  I then received this error message:

"You cannot rename combofix as combofix(1)
Please use another name,preferably made up of alfanumeric characters"

I didn't rename anything !!   Humm


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 13, 2009)

delete all existing combofix that you have downloaded and redownload it again.  Or download it to a different location on your hard drive and then run it.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 13, 2009)

I deleted all combofix stuff.  I reran and got the same message.  I found this reappeared on my P/C:

COMBOFIX(1).EXE-275D2D05.pf.

I deleted this and reran.  Again received the same error and deleted again and so on...


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried downloading it to a different location?


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 13, 2009)

That did it.  Instead of hitting run, I saved to another location.  Here's the log report:

ComboFix 09-07-12.03 - Jim's 07/12/2009 17:16.1.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.1983.1509 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free *On-access scanning enabled* (Updated) {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
FW: Norton Internet Worm Protection *disabled* {990F9400-4CEE-43EA-A83A-D013ADD8EA6E}
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Starware
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\alot
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\BrowserSearch\BrowserSearch.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\BrowserSearch\BrowserSearch.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_0\Button_0.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_0\Button_0.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_1\Button_1.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_1\Button_1.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_10\Button_10.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_10\Button_10.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_11\Button_11.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_11\Button_11.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_2\Button_2.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_2\Button_2.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_3\Button_3.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_3\Button_3.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_4\Button_4.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_4\Button_4.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_5\Button_5.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_5\Button_5.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_6\Button_6.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_6\Button_6.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_7\Button_7.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_7\Button_7.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_8\Button_8.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_8\Button_8.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_9\Button_9.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Button_9\Button_9.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\configurator\configurator.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\configurator\configurator.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\ErrorSearch\ErrorSearch.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\ErrorSearch\ErrorSearch.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\postInstallLayout\postInstallLayout.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\postInstallLayout\postInstallLayout.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\products\products.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\products\products.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_0\images\alot_icon_35x16.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_1\images\alot_search_24x16.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_2\images\default_216_alot_recipe_recipesearch.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\alert-icon.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\alert.png
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\clear.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\cloudy.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\default_281_alot_weather_widget.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\haze.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\mcloud.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\nclear.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\ncloudy.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\nhaze.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\nmcloud.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\npcloud.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\pcloud.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\rain.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\snow.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_3\images\tstorm.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_4\images\default_218_alot_recipe_cupboard.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_4\images\default_338_alot_recipe_reciperssfeed.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_5\images\default_218_alot_recipe_cupboard.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_6\images\default_219_alot_recipe_recipevideos.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_6\images\default_260_alot_lottery_mrkt_dice.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_6\images\default_260_default_288_alot_mrkt_bang.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_7\images\default_205_alot_mrkt_carrot.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_7\images\default_205_default_260_alot_mrkt_dice.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_7\images\default_264_alot_recipe_mrkt_home_marketplace.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_7\images\default_264_american_flag.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_8\images\default_441_alot_mrkt_180.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_8\images\default_441_alot_mrkt_carrot.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Button_8\images\default_441_alot_mrkt_shopping_cart.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\domains.dat
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\alot_brand.png
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\spinner.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\widget_bottom.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\widget_btnclose0.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\widget_btnclose1.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\widget_btnmin0.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\widget_btnmin1.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\widget_caption.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\widget_error_bg.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\widget_error_close.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Resources\Shared\images\widget_error_icon.bmp
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\TimerManager\TimerManager.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\TimerManager\TimerManager.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\toolbar.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\ToolbarSearch\ToolbarSearch.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\ToolbarSearch\ToolbarSearch.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Updater\Updater.xml
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\alot\Updater\Updater.xml.backup
c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\Starware
c:\documents and settings\Guest\Application Data\alot
c:\documents and settings\Jamie's_2\Application Data\alot
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\alot
c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\Starware
c:\program files\Altnet
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-100.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-1090773661.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-1324214290.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-1605489741.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-1857421833.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-1976502640.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-20880948.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-2229967357.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-2266845954.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-273606815.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-3403301822.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-3537779828.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-4075227671.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-4154067389.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-539525141.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-696071384.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-959979991.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-10001-97.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-1723642179.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-1818565802.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-2096449989.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-2571611851.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-2601756460.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-3362558619-1.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-4281926898.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-522039663.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-544007125.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-732616597-1.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\file-5001-903641836.sig
c:\program files\Altnet\DBBackup\Sigfiles.db
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\cevakrnl.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\cevakrnl.ivd.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\cevakrnl.rvd.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\cevakrnl.xmd.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\cran.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\cran.cvd.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\cran.ivd.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\emalware.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\emalware.ivd.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\iso.xmd.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\java.cvd.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\mdx_97.ivd.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\plugins.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\plugins.cab.cab (incomplete-3)
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\plugins.cab.cab (incomplete)
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\plugins.cab.cab
c:\program files\Altnet\My Altnet Shares\Bullguard Protection\tar.xmd.cab
c:\program files\iMeshBar
c:\program files\MyWay
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MY2NS.EXE
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\files.ini
c:\program files\Need2Find
c:\program files\Need2Find\bar\1.bin\N2FFXTBR.JAR
c:\program files\Need2Find\bar\1.bin\N2NTSTBR.JAR
c:\program files\Need2Find\bar\1.bin\PARTNER.DAT
c:\program files\Need2Find\bar\Cache\03E016EA
c:\program files\Need2Find\bar\History\search
c:\program files\Need2Find\bar\Settings\prevcfg.htm
c:\program files\PeoplePC\Toolbar\PPCToolbar.dll
c:\program files\RXToolBar
c:\program files\seekmo
c:\program files\SideFind
c:\program files\SoftwareOnline
c:\program files\SoftwareOnline\soproc.exe
c:\program files\starware
c:\program files\WinPCap
c:\program files\WinPCap\daemon_mgm.exe
c:\program files\WinPCap\INSTALL.LOG
c:\program files\WinPCap\NetMonInstaller.exe
c:\program files\WinPCap\npf_mgm.exe
c:\program files\WinPCap\rpcapd.exe
c:\program files\WinPCap\Uninstall.exe
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-1846433815-1947926138-1940668283-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-2218385644-1888872791-1663132888-1013
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-270235759-1964811210-2323045277-1009
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-270235759-1964811210-2323045277-1011
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-270235759-1964811210-2323045277-1012
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-270235759-1964811210-2323045277-1013
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-2759785638-1562771973-2789229755-1009
c:\windows\cdmxtras
c:\windows\cdmxtras\uninst.exe
c:\windows\Installer\10124e.msi
c:\windows\Installer\1013b8.msi
c:\windows\Installer\1013cd.msi
c:\windows\Installer\101404.msi
c:\windows\Installer\10142a.msi
c:\windows\Installer\101430.msi
c:\windows\Installer\101433.msi
c:\windows\Installer\129d50e.msi
c:\windows\Installer\188105.msi
c:\windows\Installer\1c5471.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2122eb4.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2122eba.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2122ec0.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2122ec8.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2122ed5.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2122edd.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2122ee3.msi
c:\windows\Installer\278c58.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2b106.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e162.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e168.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e16e.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e177.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e181.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e18b.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e195.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e19f.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1a9.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1b0.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1b9.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1c3.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1cd.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1d4.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1da.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1e3.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1ed.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e1f7.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e201.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e20b.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e215.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e21f.msi
c:\windows\Installer\2e226.msi
c:\windows\Installer\40ea5e.msi
c:\windows\Installer\466072b.msi
c:\windows\Installer\466076e.msi
c:\windows\Installer\471318e.msi
c:\windows\Installer\47131cf.msi
c:\windows\Installer\47131e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4713293.msi
c:\windows\Installer\4c8b25a.msi
c:\windows\Installer\53063.msi
c:\windows\Installer\53069.msi
c:\windows\Installer\5306f.msi
c:\windows\Installer\53075.msi
c:\windows\Installer\5307b.msi
c:\windows\Installer\53081.msi
c:\windows\Installer\53087.msi
c:\windows\Installer\5308d.msi
c:\windows\Installer\53093.msi
c:\windows\Installer\5309e.msi
c:\windows\Installer\530a4.msi
c:\windows\Installer\530aa.msi
c:\windows\Installer\586aa5b.msi
c:\windows\Installer\6fe032.msi
c:\windows\Installer\6fe033.msi
c:\windows\Installer\952aaf.msi
c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\alot
D:\Autorun.inf

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2009-06-13 to 2009-07-13  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-07-12 16:47 . 2009-06-17 18:27	38160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2009-07-12 16:47 . 2009-06-17 18:27	19096	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2009-07-11 23:55 . 2009-07-11 23:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2009-07-11 15:46 . 2009-07-11 15:46	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Trend Micro
2009-07-11 14:23 . 2009-07-11 14:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-11 14:23 . 2009-07-12 16:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-07-11 14:23 . 2009-07-11 14:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-09 16:55 . 2009-07-01 18:32	327688	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgldx86.sys
2009-07-09 16:55 . 2009-07-01 18:31	3402008	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgui.exe
2009-07-09 16:55 . 2009-07-01 18:31	1204504	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgabout.dll
2009-07-09 16:55 . 2009-07-01 18:32	337176	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avglogx.dll
2009-07-09 16:55 . 2009-07-01 18:32	3298072	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\setup.exe
2009-07-09 16:55 . 2009-07-01 18:31	2167576	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgresf.dll
2009-07-09 16:55 . 2009-07-01 18:31	906520	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgemc.exe
2009-07-09 16:55 . 2009-07-01 18:31	829208	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgcfgx.dll
2009-07-09 16:52 . 2009-07-01 18:31	1454360	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgupd.dll
2009-07-09 16:52 . 2009-07-01 18:31	1085208	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgupd.exe
2009-07-02 15:57 . 2009-07-02 15:56	2052376	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgcorex.dll
2009-07-01 19:50 . 2009-07-12 07:55	--------	d--h--w-	C:\$AVG8.VAULT$
2009-07-01 18:38 . 2009-06-14 23:07	1004800	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Security Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
2009-07-01 18:32 . 2009-07-01 18:32	11952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\avgrsstx.dll
2009-07-01 18:32 . 2009-07-01 18:32	108552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2009-07-01 18:32 . 2009-07-09 16:54	335752	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2009-07-01 18:32 . 2009-07-01 18:32	27784	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
2009-07-01 18:32 . 2009-07-12 15:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\Avg
2009-07-01 18:32 . 2009-07-01 18:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG Security Toolbar
2009-07-01 18:31 . 2009-07-01 18:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AVG
2009-07-01 18:31 . 2009-07-01 18:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8
2009-06-30 20:13 . 2009-07-01 18:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\McAfee
2009-06-18 18:11 . 2009-06-18 18:11	1915520	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\www.macromedia.com\bin\fpupdateax\fpupdateax.exe
2009-06-17 20:02 . 2009-06-17 20:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\OpenOffice.org

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-07-11 23:54 . 2004-08-10 15:11	--------	d--h--w-	c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-07-02 09:08 . 2006-10-25 05:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\WinAce
2009-07-02 08:01 . 2007-09-15 22:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\GMT
2009-07-02 08:01 . 2007-09-15 22:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\CMEII
2009-07-01 19:39 . 2009-03-09 16:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2009-06-30 20:05 . 2004-08-11 13:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2009-06-30 20:04 . 2008-04-20 19:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Jamdat
2009-06-30 20:04 . 2005-01-16 18:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kodak
2009-06-30 20:04 . 2005-01-16 18:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Kodak
2009-06-30 20:03 . 2005-01-16 18:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Kodak
2009-06-30 19:59 . 2006-02-02 00:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\Symantec
2009-06-30 19:59 . 2004-08-11 13:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec
2009-06-30 19:48 . 2008-09-24 23:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Jamie's_2\Application Data\Symantec
2009-06-30 19:48 . 2008-09-24 23:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Guest\Application Data\Symantec
2009-06-30 19:48 . 2006-02-02 01:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\Symantec
2009-06-30 19:48 . 2006-01-28 04:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Symantec
2009-06-28 22:22 . 2004-08-10 15:43	4013	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\viassary-hp.reg
2009-06-26 17:27 . 2009-04-12 14:31	1	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\OpenOffice.org\3\user\uno_packages\cache\stamp.sys
2009-06-24 00:37 . 2006-02-18 23:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\PartyGaming
2009-06-10 00:27 . 2009-06-10 00:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\ImgBurn
2009-02-08 21:37 . 2009-02-08 21:37	129	----a-w-	C:\Program FilesES_uninst.ini
2008-03-01 19:13 . 2008-03-01 19:13	67	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\rem_cdk.bat
2006-09-05 21:35 . 2006-09-05 21:35	60518	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\jar50.dll
2006-09-05 21:35 . 2006-09-05 21:35	49248	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\jsd3250.dll
2006-09-05 21:35 . 2006-09-05 21:35	165992	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\xpinstal.dll
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}"= "c:\program files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll" [2009-06-14 1004800]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{a3bc75a2-1f87-4686-aa43-5347d756017c}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}]
2009-06-14 23:07	1004800	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829}"= "c:\program files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll" [2009-06-14 1004800]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{ccc7a320-b3ca-4199-b1a6-9f516dd69829}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829}"= "c:\program files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll" [2009-06-14 1004800]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{ccc7a320-b3ca-4199-b1a6-9f516dd69829}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MSMSGS"="c:\program files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [2004-08-04 1667584]
"Desktop Software"="c:\program files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" [2008-03-18 984616]
"Universal Installer"="c:\program files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" [2008-03-18 984616]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-07-17 68856]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-03 15360]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG8_TRAY"="c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe" [2009-07-01 1948440]
"ArcSoft Connection Service"="c:\program files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe" [2009-04-29 188728]
"Media Codec Update Service"="c:\program files\Essentials Codec Pack\WECPUpdate.exe" [2009-01-25 196608]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-06-12 34672]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-01-01 136600]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2006-09-12 229952]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" - c:\windows\AGRSMMSG.exe [2004-06-30 88363]
"AlcxMonitor"="ALCXMNTR.EXE" - c:\windows\ALCXMNTR.EXE [2003-04-04 50176]
"VTTimer"="VTTimer.exe" - c:\windows\system32\VTTimer.exe [2004-03-27 49152]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"msnmsgr"="c:\program files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" [2007-01-19 5674352]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Microsoft Office.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE [2001-2-13 83360]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\avgrsstarter]
2009-07-01 18:32	11952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\avgrsstx.dll

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^palstart.exe]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\palstart.exe
backup=c:\windows\pss\palstart.exeCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=

R1 AvgLdx86;AVG Free AVI Loader Driver x86;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [7/1/2009 11:32 AM 335752]
R1 AvgTdiX;AVG Free8 Network Redirector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [7/1/2009 11:32 AM 108552]
R2 avg8emc;AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner;c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe [7/1/2009 11:31 AM 907032]
R2 avg8wd;AVG Free8 WatchDog;c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe [7/1/2009 11:31 AM 298776]
R2 litsgt;litsgt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\litsgt.sys [5/17/2006 5:20 PM 137344]
R2 tansgt;tansgt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tansgt.sys [5/17/2006 5:20 PM 12032]
S3 XIRLINK;Veo PC Camera;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ucdnt.sys [2/11/2005 4:13 PM 899884]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com/
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mStart Page = about:blank
mSearch Bar = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>;localhost
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/keyword/%s
IE: &Windows Live Search - c:\program files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
IE: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
FF - ProfilePath - 
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-07-12 17:21
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...  

scanning hidden autostart entries ... 

scanning hidden files ...  

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2009-07-13 17:22
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2009-07-13 00:22

Pre-Run: 50,552,066,048 bytes free
Post-Run: 52,338,360,320 bytes free

401


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think that cleaned up your system even more dramatically.  Now all I need is fresh hijackthis log posted please.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here you go!  Thanks again John

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:42:57 PM, on 7/12/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe
C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\palstart.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Easy Photo Print - {9421DD08-935F-4701-A9CA-22DF90AC4EA6} - C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Easy Photo Print\EPTBL.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy Photo Print - {9421DD08-935F-4701-A9CA-22DF90AC4EA6} - C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Easy Photo Print\EPTBL.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Media Codec Update Service] C:\Program Files\Essentials Codec Pack\WECPUpdate.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Software] "C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe"  /ini "uinstaller.ini" /fromrun /starthidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Universal Installer] "C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" /fromrun /starthidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: MiniEYE-MiniREAD Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Infinite Mind LC\eyeQ\ARLaunch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: palstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1246389110178
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D4323BF2-006A-4440-A2F5-27E3E7AB25F8} - http://a532.g.akamai.net/f/532/6712....akamai.com/6712/player/install/installer.exe
O16 - DPF: {DA80E089-4648-43D5-93B4-7F37917084E6} (CacheManager.CacheManagerCtrl) - http://www.candystand.com/assets/activex/virtools/CacheManager.CAB
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec RemoteAssist - Symantec, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Support Controls\ssrc.exe

--
End of file - 10549 bytes


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 13, 2009)

That log looks really good.  How is everything running now?


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all of your time John!  It's funny.  It will run like a rocket then all of the sudden it will slow to a crawl and so on.  looking at the log above I see symantec stuff which was with the Norton I removed before AVG install.  I also see kodak stuff which I also removed.  

Overall it is a great improvement which I again thank you for.  I did the msconfig and startup thing but was unable to locate anything that looks like the "cannot find file:///"  so I'm still getting that dang error when windows starts up.

Jim


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 13, 2009)

Go back into add/remove programs and make sure everything is uninstalled regarding Kodak and Symantec, also known as Norton.  If you want to, make a list of every item in the startup tab of msconfig and i'll try to pinpoint which item it is for you to uncheck.  You probably have some that don't need to be running at bootup anyway, most people do anyway.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks John.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

John,

Running great.  Every now and then when I log into internet exporer it will now let me in.  After another try or two it will.  That's different.

Also, before you fixed me up, I could here the computer running more often than not, even in the middle of the night for hours.  Now I very seldom here it.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 16, 2009)

You mean you heard the cooling fans run more and louder?  You can also try open the case and use a can of compressed air to blow out the fans and the case.  It actually needs every few months anyway.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, the fans were running but I think the drive was running as well.  Your sure right about the need to blow out the dust that collects.  When I added the ram, I took the console out to the garage and opened it.  Dust and dust balls everywhere.  I adjusted my little air compresser to low and gentle blew all of the crap out.  i was thinking that with all of the hard drive clean up (removing the malware and tons of unnecessary stuff) you had me do, that was what was keeping the drive from running so much.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi John,

i could use your help again.  We had an issue connecting to internet explorer yesterday morning.  When we clicked on the icon it would not connect.  My son tried some "things" however we were unable to connect.  Later I noticed that one of my toolbat icons showed "limited or no connectivity".  I believe the prob was a loose connection on our router box since I was able to push one line back into the box and I noticed an engagement click.  We now have internet.  I think though, my son may have changed some settings.  When I click on internet explorer I get the following boxd that pops up:

"Windows installer

The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable.
Click OK to try again or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'winword.msp' in the box below:"

I click on "cancel" several times and the box will eventually go away and we can proceed to the internet.  This box will pop up every time we try to go on line.  Any suggestions would again be greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 19, 2009)

Try doing a system restore back to yesterday before things started going wrong again.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok..thanks again.  Seems good now.  That box is no longer popping up.  i did a restore to yesterday but that did not do it.  I then did a restore back to Thursday (would not let me do Friday) and working normally.'

Thanks again and again!


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 19, 2009)

Your welcome.


----------

